
Use "Admin Templates" for great looking web application MVPs - geekfactor
http://geekfactor.charrington.com/2011/03/use-admin-templates-for-great-looking-web-application-mvps
======
dglassan
I discovered these admin templates about a month and a half ago when I was
redesigning my site. I did the original design for my MVP but I wanted a more
polished, compliant design. I considered hiring a freelancer and even looked
into 99designs for a full site template before I found an amazing admin
template for $20. It took some customization on m part but I'm extremely happy
with the result and the savings.

------
geekfactor
I wrote this up based on the response to my comment on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2346350>.

tptacek - "The 'Admin' templates on Theme Forest are really kind of blowing my
mind right now. Every front-end-challenged web app developer on HN should know
about this."

edenm - "WOW! If anyone hasn't seen these, seriously, check them out."

